

DigitalOcean offers 512MB/20GB SSD virtual machines for $5/Mo - nodesocket
https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing

======
ksec
I looked up its performance in ServerBear, In terms of SSD Host, IOPS is not
that great. Bandwidth is also low. Both not much of problem since you are very
unlickly to saturate those numbers in low end host. UnixBench is the problem I
see. I would like to see higher Plans benchmarks. As we all know unmetered
bandwidth, SSD, CPU Core are all meaningless. You could have a 1Mbps Port,
Only tiny share of SSD Speed ( Are they RAID SSD ? ), Overselling of CPU
resources etc.

------
dgudkov
Any strings attached?

